# Wrong TP



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Called today for a sewer clogging up to often? Camera'd and they even had the original installing plumber there to view it as it was only 1 yr old. Camera'd and everything looked good. As I was getting ready to reset toilet someone flushed the one next to me after doing their morning business, and the upstream toilet I was at began to back up?? I stuck the camera back in and find a toilet paper clog. Push it out and clear the line.Duplicated it over and over, to everyone's amazement, but it was right there on the screen. The toilet paper simply wasn't breaking down. Good toilet (kohler wellworth and highlines), the piping was right also? If anyone is curious they used charmin and it would not break down in water? First time I have ran into this problem, I have heard of it but always found other problems!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

When the pipe is set dead level this can happen. From the camera's view, it appears to have fall on it because water will flow out of a level pipe, but the tissue will drag. 

You can test this by putting a small ball or two down the drain. If it has fall on it, it'll roll, if it's level, it'll just sit.

The best way I've found to do this is to run the camera upstream and put the ball down the drain so that you can see it's progression as you pull the camera out.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Whenever tp is an issue it's always charmin. The stuff is so darn thick and fluffy.. I guess that's why the bears love it...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Whenever tp is an issue it's always charmin. The stuff is so darn thick and fluffy.. I guess that's why the bears and drain cleaners love it...


There! Fixed it for ya.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> Called today for a sewer clogging up to often? Camera'd and they even had the original installing plumber there to view it as it was only 1 yr old. Camera'd and everything looked good. As I was getting ready to reset toilet someone flushed the one next to me after doing their morning business, and the upstream toilet I was at began to back up?? I stuck the camera back in and find a toilet paper clog. Push it out and clear the line.Duplicated it over and over, to everyone's amazement, but it was right there on the screen. The toilet paper simply wasn't breaking down. Good toilet (kohler wellworth and highlines), the piping was right also? If anyone is curious they used charmin and it would not break down in water? First time I have ran into this problem, I have heard of it but always found other problems!



Yes I have run into this, and honestly I forgot. A couple of years ago I had two calls in a short time from a local liqueur store complaining of problems. It turned out to be the Charmin with aloe Vera. 

To show the owner what was going on I folded quite a bit up and threw the paper in the toilet. After 2 minutes of sitting on the water he said "I'll be right back, if anyone comes in tell them I'm across the street getting new paper." 

He left me alone in the liqueur store for 5 minutes or so. 

That Charmin may be soft on the azz, but it can turn out to be a pain in the azz.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> When the pipe is set dead level this can happen. From the camera's view, it appears to have fall on it because water will flow out of a level pipe, but the tissue will drag.
> 
> You can test this by putting a small ball or two down the drain. If it has fall on it, it'll roll, if it's level, it'll just sit.
> 
> The best way I've found to do this is to run the camera upstream and put the ball down the drain so that you can see it's progression as you pull the camera out.


Good Idea I never thought of it! I have a feeling that pipe is dead level but I didn't think of that to prove it!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> When the pipe is set dead level this can happen. From the camera's view, it appears to have fall on it because water will flow out of a level pipe, but the tissue will drag.
> 
> You can test this by putting a small ball or two down the drain. If it has fall on it, it'll roll, if it's level, it'll just sit.
> *
> The best way I've found to do this is to run the camera upstream and put the ball down the drain so that you can see it's progression as you pull the camera out.*




Good idea but how often are you able to get access to run a camera upstream and how well does the ball roll in old cast iron ???


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought a 24 pack of it, clogged my own toilets multiple times, sucks when u have to auger your own toilet at 6 in the a.m before you go to work


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Good idea but how often are you able to get access to run a camera upstream and how well does the ball roll in old cast iron ???


The customers who've had the complaints have all been in newly constructed homes with 4" sanitary tees as clean outs in the front yard. Yeah, I know it's not code for them to use sanitary tees, but it's also not code to run drain pipes uphill or without fall on them either, but whatchagonnado??


I don't think I've had any complaints with old cast iron, I did have some four inch no hub that was under a slab in a plastics manufacturing plant that was stopping up a lot, but that was holding half full of water, so I knew what the problem was instantly with that one.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Tell them to do what Sheryl Crow does.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2007/apr/23/musicnews.music

We recommend "Scot" brand for those toilets.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Tell them to do what Sheryl Crow does.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2007/apr/23/musicnews.music
> 
> We recommend "Scot" brand for those toilets.


:laughing:


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

I do drains and work at a septic cleaning company. Charmin is the worst... for the customer....

I've run into lots of soft blockages where I could barely even feel that I hit the blockage and suddenly the line drops and won't back up again.

Its especially bad w/ clay tile. get some root intrusion and it'll snag your charmin all day. Or a small offset in the tile will cause it to back up there too..

Usually folks are willing to try Scotts rather than pay a ton to have the line replaced.

Charmin is my bread and butter :laughing:
It can be a pain though if you get a long, soft blockage and it heals behind your cable... thats when the jet comes in handy


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Tell them to do what Sheryl Crow does.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2007/apr/23/musicnews.music
> 
> We recommend "Scot" brand for those toilets.


" One square per visit "
I cant even blow my nose with one square !
I can see the look on my wifes face as she's doing laundry.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

About 10 years ago I had a lady that we been doing her plumbing for 20+ years. She always had her sewer rodded every 2 years as preventive maintenance. Then all of a sudden, she started to back up every other week. After rodding the line the second time, I televised it, and the pipes where in great shape for being 80 year old cast iron. I asked her if she had a change in habits or products in the bathroom, i.e. toilet paper, someone with a baby and maybe diaper wipes. She told me that about 4 weeks ago (when I did the first rodding) she bought a huge package of Charmin. She used to use Scotts, but the Charmin was on sale. I told her to go back to the Scotts and let’s see what happens. After 4 weeks I called her and asked how it was going. She said no more backups, but what is she to do with all the rolls of Charmin she had left over. I told her if she has a neighbor she doesn’t like give it to them.

Ever since then I have told people to do a test and old timer taught me to see if the toilet paper is safe for their septic. You get a jar like a mayonnaise jar, fill it half way with water and put two squares of toilet paper in it. Put the lid on; give it a gentle shake for 10 seconds, if the paper breaks up into tiny pieces, its safe, if it clumps it is not.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> " One square per visit "
> I cant even blow my nose with one square !
> I can see the look on my wifes face as she's doing laundry.


Maybe one square yard.....:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I have Scott's or similar single-ply written into the lease agreements on all of my rental properties that are still on septic systems. I'm told it isn't enforceable, but it has reduced the occurrences of plugged clay/concrete sewer tile and plugged baffles in the older concrete septic tanks.

And the Kirkland brand sold at Costco is just as bad at plugging things up as Charmin is.


----------

